# Spring Promo Comin'..........



## rrdude (Mar 12, 2010)

I had to talk to an agent to register my kids, and they told me to "look out for..........

Spring Promo: EARN DOUBLE or TRIPLE POINTS, MAKE SURE ALL ARE REGISTERED. Starts March 22nd-April 7th earns DOUBLE, April 8 to end-of-promo on May 29th, earns TRIPLE.

OBVIOUSLY there are restrictions / clauses, but that's all I know for now!


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 12, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I had to talk to an agent to register my kids, and they told me to "look out for..........
> Spring Promo: EARN DOUBLE or TRIPLE POINTS, MAKE SURE ALL ARE REGISTERED. Starts March 22nd-April 7th earns DOUBLE, April 8 to end-of-promo on May 29th, earns TRIPLE.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY there are restrictions / clauses, but that's all I know for now!


Nice!

I see a few more multi-train 'lunch runs' on the Capitol Corridor in my near future. :lol:


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 12, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I had to talk to an agent to register my kids, and they told me to "look out for..........
> Spring Promo: EARN DOUBLE or TRIPLE POINTS, MAKE SURE ALL ARE REGISTERED. Starts March 22nd-April 7th earns DOUBLE, April 8 to end-of-promo on May 29th, earns TRIPLE.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY there are restrictions / clauses, but that's all I know for now!


Have these type promotions, in the past, applied to tickets already purchased as long as travel is within the dates specified?

In other words, I have a ticket I have bought that will give me travel between April 8th May 29th. Do I just need to register and that will take care of already purchased tickets?

Thanks!!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 12, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > I had to talk to an agent to register my kids, and they told me to "look out for..........
> ...


Generally yes, the key date is the travel date, not the purchased date.

I seem to recall one promo where there was something about purchase dates, but I'm not positive on that.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 12, 2010)

It's certainly not Gospel, but I did ask the AGR rep if I had already purch'd tickets, would the trip qualify, and she said "Yes".

She even said that "if you forgot to register, and took the trip, to call AGR, and they'd 'make sure you got your bonus'.............."


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 12, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I had to talk to an agent to register my kids, and they told me to "look out for..........
> Spring Promo: EARN DOUBLE or TRIPLE POINTS, MAKE SURE ALL ARE REGISTERED. Starts March 22nd-April 7th earns DOUBLE, April 8 to end-of-promo on May 29th, earns TRIPLE.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY there are restrictions / clauses, but that's all I know for now!



Great. I have a SPK-SEA trip March 26; and SPK-CLE and SPK-LVS in May.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 12, 2010)

Does that mean that my $4 ticcket will get me triple points or 300 points (just checking)?


----------



## BeckysBarn (Mar 12, 2010)

RRrich said:


> Does that mean that my $4 ticcket will get me triple points or 300 points (just checking)?


300 pts! I'm calculating how many times I can go round trip SPI & LCN (for $6 or less) to rack up 600 pts per trip. That's like $0.01 per pt!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2010)

RRrich said:


> Does that mean that my $4 ticcket will get me triple points or 300 points (just checking)?


Yes! 

Also remember that only the 100 bas points count toward status, the 200 bonus points do not.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2010)

AlanB said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Have these type promotions, in the past, applied to tickets already purchased as long as travel is within the dates specified?
> ...


It is based on the travel date. That was one promo that did state



> ...tickets purchased after ____ will get the bonus points ...


I bought mine before ____ but traveled within the promo period, and got the bonus!


----------



## Misty. (Mar 12, 2010)

Brilliant. I keep getting more and more information that keeps making me still more eager to head to Chicago and on my point-mongering trips on my vacation


----------



## boxcar479 (Mar 12, 2010)

That is great news for me to hear  . My 15 day rail pass journey with 8 segments starts on 3/22 and ends on 4/6 they could not have picked better dates for this promotion  . Now seeing is believing  <_< Rite now I've got 237 hours until my trip starts. but who's counting :unsure:


----------



## amamba (Mar 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean that my $4 ticcket will get me triple points or 300 points (just checking)?
> ...


I know! That kind of stinks. I wish the bonus points would count as rail points towards status as well.


----------

